
Is it fair game for adults to snipe at child activists like Greta Thunberg? - aSplash0fDerp
https://www.thestar.com/life/2020/01/08/is-it-fair-game-for-adults-to-snipe-at-child-activists-like-greta-thunberg.html
======
serpix
As soon as we mix up biological age with intelligence and wisdom we end up
seeing problems where there is none. There are mature people and immature
people and everything in between. Maturity does not correlate with biological
age.

